# Inverting Mouse Axis Software



## TheTranquilEye (Mar 14, 2008)

OK, I know this is *really* weird but I'm a bit strange and hold a mouse upside down. Always have and always will. What I'm after is a program that inverts not only the X and Y axis (IE up and down) but left and right too.

At the moment, when I move the mouse up, the cursor goes down. If I move the mouse right, the cursor goes left, so what I need is a small program that runs in the background and inverts both axis.

Anyone know of anything please?

PS And no, I'm not going to learn how to use a mouse round the right way before you ask!!

Cheers

TTE


----------



## Darknova (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry...but WHY do you hold it the wrong way around? :S


----------



## TheTranquilEye (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't really know TBH. The first time I used a mouse, that's the way I held it and it stuck. I feel that I have a lot more control over small movements and can easily use it for intricate work in Photoshop as well as long range headshots in FPS.

The reason I'm looking is that I've just splashed out on a Razer Copperhead and although I love the thing, the side buttons are inaccessable the way I hold it.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 14, 2008)

So let me get this straight...you hold it, so the buttons are at the bottom is that what you are saying?


----------



## TheTranquilEye (Mar 14, 2008)

That's correct. So, all the axis are opposite. I can get software that changes X & Y and when I use the mouse the normal way round, it's fine but left and right are wrong (if you see what I mean?)


----------



## BumbRush (Mar 14, 2008)

......wow.......just......wow.....duno what else to say........


----------



## TheTranquilEye (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, I know it's odd but there you go. I can hold my own in a firefight no probs!

I must be strange 'cos I'm right handed but left footed which I believe is unusual.

Mind you, I do have the normal compliment of limbs, so I'm not *that* odd!...


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Why not ask over at Razerzone? It wouldn't surprise me if there is someone there who has a "program" that can do this for you..


----------



## BumbRush (Mar 14, 2008)

use ur left foot then


----------



## TheTranquilEye (Mar 14, 2008)

TechnicalFreak said:


> Why not ask over at Razerzone? It wouldn't surprise me if there is someone there who has a "program" that can do this for you..



Yeah, will do. Didn't think of that!

I'm sure it must be possible as the software that does exist creates a filter driver that sits on top of the official one and inverts the commands coming from the mouse. If it can be done with the X & Y, it must be possible for the up & down*.

*What is that axis called?


----------



## Darknova (Mar 14, 2008)

Z i think...


----------



## TheTranquilEye (Mar 14, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Z i think...



Z and ?

I've found some shareware that does X & Y and have mailed the author to see if he can incorporate Z and it's mate in too...

Anyway, thanks for all you replies.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 14, 2008)

TheTranquilEye said:


> Z and ?
> 
> I've found some shareware that does X & Y and have mailed the author to see if he can incorporate Z and it's mate in too...
> 
> Anyway, thanks for all you replies.



Z and Z, there are only 3 axis


----------



## TheTranquilEye (Mar 14, 2008)

YAY!

I suddenly remembered that years ago when I first worked on PCs in an office that someone had a little program that messed up the settings on your mouse and made it go opposite to the way it normally did.

After a bit of Googling, I found it (or something similar) and what do you know? IT WORKS!!!

It's a bit strange but I'll persevere but it's nowhere near as weird for me as when the mouse is 'normal'.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 14, 2008)

WTF really. How on earth do you click the buttons?

When I first read your post... I just imagined that you are very short and that you run the mouse UNDER the table because you cant reach the tabletop. LOL

Have you thought about using a wireless mouse?

Have you thought about taking a mouse to pieces, and rotating the mouse laser senor 180°? Use superglue as required to put the sensor back in position, but rotated.

For the buttons, rewire them. It going to be a hour job to open a mouse, resolder links, etc, than the weeks of persuading a company to make an odd-mod in software for you.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 14, 2008)

PS. does anyone know of any software to make the desktop show letters upside down? I dont know why, but I just prefer to hang my TFT from the ceiling... but find it difficult to read upside down. If anyone has a "upside down font" that read " back to front" then that would be great! I'm getting a crick in my neck and need help asap!


(SORRY... I JUST COULDNT HELP MYSELF)


----------



## xfire (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.download.com/SakasaMouse/3000-2056_4-10553398.html?tag=lst-3


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 14, 2008)

Actually, this may not be a bad idea. Think about it, controlling your left and right click mouse buttons with your thumb. I am not sure about everyone else but my reaction time is better with my thumb than my index finger.

Also, Tranquil, normal is only as one perceives, meaning we are abnormal in your eyes due to having mouse click buttons at the top of the mouse.


----------



## TheTranquilEye (Mar 15, 2008)

xfire said:


> http://www.download.com/SakasaMouse/3000-2056_4-10553398.html?tag=lst-3



Yup, that's the one I found. BUT, I installed it at home and fired up Battlefield 2, all OK until I got on the map and the effing mouse wnet back to normal, so back to the drawing board.


----------



## francis511 (Mar 15, 2008)

Tried joytokey ? You could prolly work something out there if you fooled around (or something)


----------



## francis511 (Mar 15, 2008)

That`s

http://www.electracode.com/4/joy2key/JoyToKey English Version.htm


----------

